# Doves attacked by cat!



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi can someone help me please? a cat has been sniffing around my doves the last few days.they have still got the homing net around them which i was planning to take down this w/e. around 5am this morning the cat made a hole in the net and got a dove out.my dog heard it and barked which woke me up.i chased the cat away and saw the bird which i picked up and put in a box.he seems fine now.but has got a wound under his wing.can anyone recommend any antibiotics i can get please?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know what you have for available meds, but you need to start them asap. Clavamox is excellent for bite wounds.


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> I don't know what you have for available meds, but you need to start them asap. Clavamox is excellent for bite wounds.



Thanks ive found some amoxicillin so ive put 25mg of that into the doves water.im going to bathe the wound then apply some bepanthem cream.its good for nappy rash and i use it for healing tattoos up which are wounds really.what do you think?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with msfreebird..........*Clavamox* would be my #1 choice


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

i dont think ill put any cream on to tell truth,just let antibiotics do their work?he doesnt seem distressed at all.got him in a cardboard box in nice warm quite room


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

ok thanks will try to get some clavamox


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would give the medication orally, not in the water. You want to make sure he gets the correct dosage which you can't do if put in drinking water.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I myself would also dab the wound with Iodine / Betadine


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

blackpooldoves said:


> ok thanks will try to get some clavamox


Here it's called Synulox or Noroclav and is only available on vet prescription.


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

cheers for all the help guys got some betadine and synulox


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

weve now let the dove out of the box and he is in our spare room.weve put another dove in with him that looks like the cat got too but not as bad.been giving them both antibiotics for 2 days now and both seem to be doing really well.going to release them on sunday if both are still well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackpooldoves said:


> weve now let the dove out of the box and he is in our spare room.weve put another dove in with him that looks like the cat got too but not as bad.been giving them both antibiotics for 2 days now and both seem to be doing really well.going to release them on sunday if both are still well


You can't release them on Sunday. They will have to be on the antibiotics for longer.


----------



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You can't release them on Sunday. They will have to be on the antibiotics for longer.



How long should they have antibiotics for Jay? 5 days?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackpooldoves said:


> How long should they have antibiotics for Jay? 5 days?


Probably 10 days anyway.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Probably 10 days anyway.


I agree


----------

